# BB/Kajak Fänge Offtopicfree 2011



## Smallmouth (11. April 2011)

Die Belly/Kajak Dorschsaison ist eröffnet :

Wann: 10.04.11 17:00 - 20:00 
Wo: Dahmen Riff
Wetter: sonnig, wind 0
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Womit:Gno 15gr. rot/schwarz und Springerfliege 
Wasorsche1x 68 ,1x 63 ,1 x 53 und ca 15 x 40 bis 50 cm 
Warum: Wollte endlich malwieder ein frisches Dorschfilet.


Super Abend am Riff mit reichlich Sonne und wenig Wind ,
aber einer hammer Strömung ,der Muskelkater war vorprogrammiert . 
Die grössten Dorsche gabs gleich in der ersten 
halben Stunde, die kleineren wie immer in der Dämmerung .


----------



## Deichkind (11. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011 Offtopicfree*

Glückwunsch!

Mein letzter Einsatz vor Ort war dagegen eher mau! Nahezu identisches Wetter, keine Strömung und pures Fische suchen. Am Ende aber ein netter Wassertag, ein kalter Arsch (bei 2 Grad Wassertemperatur kein Wunder) ne Portion Küchendorsch und weltklasse Frühjahrsimpressionen!#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011 Offtopicfree*

#6Petri @ smallmouth
wir waren am TP allerdings nur bis 1800 auf dem Wasser. aber immerhin 2x Ü-60 und vier kleine, die wieder paddeln.
Piet


----------



## Jurgos (12. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 10.04.11 15:00 - 18:30 
Wo: WH
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, Ententeich
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Womit: Gummi (japanrot), vereinzelt auf Blech
Was: Dorsche 15 x 47 - 63 cm, einige Kleindorsche

Habe die 15 Dorsche gemeinsam mit einem Freund gefangen. Es wären sicher noch mehr drin gewesen, aber uns hat´s gereicht - ein extrem guter Start in die Saison! So kann es weitergehen! #6


----------



## Bellyangler (15. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wir waren auch mal wieder los, allerdings schon vor 2 Wochen. Die Fische waren nur vereinzelt zu fangen, dafür nur "größere" ab 50cm und auch ein schöner 65er #6

Über Ostern werden wir auch noch mal losziehn!


----------



## Fishcat23 (16. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,
wann: 15.04.2011 16:00 -20:45 Uhr
wo: Kembs ( Dazendorf links )
wer: Sebastian und ich ( Fishcat Streamer Xl / Fishcat 4 )
womit: Gummi / Wattwürmer 
Tiefe: 3,5 - 7 m
Wind:Schwachwindig 
Drift: 0,3 kn 
Wetter: Sonne und 14°
Fang: zusammen 42 Dorsche ( 40 -65 cm )
Seb mußte schon nach 2h und 10 Dorschen aufgeben ( Loch in der Wathose ):c
Die Fische habe auf langsam geführte Gummifische gebissen.
Alex
Anhang anzeigen 159523


----------



## Angelgeiler (18. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 18.04.2011 6.30 Uhr bis 11.00 Uhr
Wer: Ich und mein treues Kayak
Wo: Blank Eck
Womit: Gufi, Wobbler schleppen, Mefo-Blinker
Wetter: BOMBIG--> knapp am Sonnenbrand vorbei 
Was: Hab leider nur 2 Dorsche verhaften können die mit 53 und 55 cm jedoch ganz gute größen hatten. Paar Bisse noch, sonst nix.

hatte eigentlich gedacht heute passiert mehr, wetter war vielleicht zu gut. Hab noch ein paar Boote beobachtet, die aber nach ca 1 Stunde wieder abgehaun sind, hatten wohl auch nix.
Hab das Gefühl der Fisch steht noch sehr vereinzelt, dafür aber in sehr guten Größen, musste richtig suchen.
Naja morgen wirds besser, da werde ich die andere Seite mal in Augenschein nehmen und evtl mal ein paar wattis mitnehmen.

Petri und Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Bellyangler (18. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: gestern, 16-20 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wer: Kalle und ich, 2x RT
Wind: schwach bis 0
Womit: Gummifisch und Twister
Fänge: Kalle 9 Dorsche bis 65 cm, ich 10, davon 4 released, dazu viele Aussteiger #q

War ein super Angeltag, Fische trotz wenig Strömung voll in Beißlaune. Kalle beim ersten Belly-Einsatz gleich 9 Stück, Dorsche bissen in 3-4 m Tiefe, viele Fische im Drill verloren.Ostern geht´s weiter
Gruß Bellyangler |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## trollingfreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: gestern, 14-17 Uhr
Wo: dahmeshöved
Wer: ich mit  jenzi
Wind: erst 2bft aus N/O dann auffrischend auf 3bft
Womit: Gummifisch und Twister
Fänge: 13 leos zwischen 45-knapp 60cm und etliche  aussteiger und 10 released
Petri alle


----------



## Bellyangler (23. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Petri! Dann habt ihr ja in Dahmeeshöved ganz gut gefangen.
Waren am Donnerstag und Freitag in WH unterwegs, leider mit mäßigen Fangergebnissen:
einmal Do. 3 Dorsche bis 55cm, am Fr. 6 Dorsche bis 60cm.
Andere Angler hatten am Fr. auch bescheidene Ergebnisse.
Ob´s am auffrischenden Ostwind lag?
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

moin
wann:22.04-08.00-11.00
wo: börgerende
wer: meine freundin und ich(giudelinedrifter, invader belly)
wetter: sonne; wind zunächst totenstill, dann auf no 3-4 gestiegen
strömung: erst ablandig und schwach, dann auf ost gedreht und zugenommen

wie jedes mal haben wir beim rauspaddeln erstmal im flachen geblinkert, um ne forelle zu überlisten.
keine 10 min geangelt, ruft meine freundin:KESCHER!
denn sie hatte keinen mit.
ich also rüber und schwupps, da war sie 59cm.
nicht schlecht, so kann´s weitergehen
naja, ging´s dann nich also raus zu den dorschen.
kaum an der 8m linie angekommen gab´s den ersten.
dann häuften sich die bisse und sofort hatten wir 3 boote um uns rum, die teilweise 10m an uns vorbei sind#q
vollidioten!
zur schlimmsten zeit hatten wir vor uns troller, hinter uns troller und dazwischen pilker, die sich gegenseitig angbrüllt und angehupt haben#d und das auf see-echt unglaublich!

naja, darauf hatten wir keinen bock und haben nach 6 dorschen(50-56cm)schon aufgehört und sind wieder ins flache zum blinkern-kam aber nichts mehr.

es war insgeamt ein schöner tag auf der viel zu überfüllten ostsee.


----------



## BliWo (26. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Wann*: 25.04.2011, 10-15 Uhr
*Wo*: Johannisthal -mitten im Schießgebiet
*Wer*: mein SOT und ich
*Warum*: weil ich mal wieder raus mußte!
*Wind*: ca. 2 - 3 bft aus N/O; gegen Mittag zeitweilig Ententeich
*Womit*: Gummifisch und Schleppen mit Wobbler
*Fänge*: 9 Leos zwischen 45 und 70 cm, 1 Wittling

Es war ein schwieriges Fischen mit viel Suchen. Bis Mittag 3 Stk. auf 10m erwischt ; gegen Nachmittag dann nur noch auf 12m gefangen, wobei das Echo keinerlei Fische mehr angezeigt hat. Anfänglich waren zumindest noch kleinere Trupps zu sehen.

Erstaunlicherweise hatten die vielen Kleinboote wohl mehr oder weniger nichts gefangen...Ich vermute sehr stark dass die Paddelschläge wie eine Art Wallerholz wirken und so den Fisch zum Yak locken


----------



## MichaelB (28. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,

wann - gestern
wer - theactor und ich
wo - Weißenhaus
wieso dort - weil in Dahme das Wasser weiß war
wann genau - 17-20.30Uhr
wo genau - bei ~400m
Wetter - leicht bewölkt, O2-3 drehte auf NO2

Fänge: theactor 9, ich 5 - davon genau einer §-mäßig untermaßig

GEIIIIIL :vik:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## trollingfreak (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wo: weissenhaus
Wann: gerstern 14-17 uhr
Wer: ich mit  jenzi
Wetter: 14kn aus N/O 
Warum?: weil ich kein bock auf  nixtun hatte!!
wurde auch gut belohnt! hatte zwar 1m welle aber langgezogen
Was: 3 leos wovon einer wieder  schwimmt,55cm,63cm und der krönende abschluss ne 66er silberblanke auf kopyto!!!! 
hatte  schon die currywust vom imbiss im kopf da schepperts in der  rute!! 
petri alle!!


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Heute Weißenhaus....
16-20 Uhr
Wer: Kumpel und meiner einer
Wind: 3-4 NO
Tiefe: 5-8 Meter
Köder: Fliege und Gummi (Rot Schwarz)

War ein Klasse Tag heute...
wollten eigentlich nach Dahme..jedoch ging dort Wellentechnisch gar nichts.
Dann ab nach Weißenhaus... Welle perfekt...Wind...naja kalter Ostwind halt...aber was solls..rin in die Fluten.
Anfang war es echt hartes Brot die Fische zu finden...dann ging es aber schleppend weiter und zum Abend hin...häuften sich die Bisse...
Insgesamt 8 Dorsche in stattlicher Größe...60-75cm
und kugelrund....
Hat auf jeden Fall mal wieder echt Spaß gemacht...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas090883 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Ach nöööö so schlimm wars echt nicht...
Wir haben zwar schon ganz schön Strecke gemacht...ungefähr knapp vor den Bojen...
Aber die Wellen waren recht lang und von daher gut zu fischen.:m
Lebenmüde wäre ich, wenn ich in Dahme rausgefahren wäre...
sofern ich da überhaupt raus gekommen wäre.
Anbei noch Bilder....leider nur Handy!!!

Gruß Thomas
Anhang anzeigen 160690


Anhang anzeigen 160691


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

moin, petri erstmal zur geilen mefo!!!
heute gab´s hier(börgerende) nur kleine dorsche-ca.50cm nur 2 zum abendbrot mitgenommen-einen ca 70-80cm direkt unterm boot verloren#q.
extrem starke strömung, sodass wir aus´m tiefen ins flache mussten(fisch gab´s zwischen 6 und 8 m).
draußen gab´s noch n schweinswal ca. 200m entfernt...
im flachen gab´s dann den ersten horni kontakt, zum glück bei meiner freundin.
ich hatte kurz vor schluss noch nen kurzen drill mit meinem liebling-mefo.
ca.50-55cm, dirkt vor´m boot gebissen, kopfschütteln wie ein teufel und nach 10 sek war alles vorbei:c
absolut nicht mein tag!!!

und wenn ich wüsste wie man bilder reinstellt, hätte ich sogar beweise...#t  

schönen gruß


----------



## ray (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 06.05.
Wo: Presen / Fehmarn
Wetter: sonnig, wind 2
Wasser: klar
Womit:GuFi / Wobbler geschleppt / Watti
Was: 2 x Dorsch 55cm, 1 x Horni 80cm, diverse kleine Dorsche
Warum: Könnte jeden Tag mit dem Kajak los

Dorsche standen recht vereinzelt oder tiefer, wollte aber nicht soweit raus.

Wann: 07.05.
Wo: Fehmarn Sund
Wetter: sonnig, wind ordentlich! 3-4, böhen 5
Wasser: klar
Womit: Wattis / Heringsfetzen / Blinker
Was: 1 x Flunder + 4 Hornies

Mussten wegen dem Wind leider frühzeitig abbrechen....


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

moin,
Wann: 11.05.2011, 18.10 bis 21.45 Uhr
Wo: Börgerende Campingplatz
Wind: 2-3 SO/O
Wasser: sehr dreckig, starker Strom aus West
Was: 3 Hornhechte, 13 Dorsche (45-61cm)+einige u 45cm
Womit: versch. Schnäpse, Gummis
Wer:Freundin und Ich
Womit:2*Invader Belly

Im Falchen waren die Hornis, also raus.
Bei ca 7m waren die leos-ankern und los.
Die Biester haben sehr spitz gebissen, viele Aussteiger.
Gegen Abend( 21.00 ) wieder Richtung Land, gucken ob die Forellen auch heute wieder kommen-sie kamen.
Kaum angefangen raubte eine ca 60cm direkt vor mir-angworfen, nur nachgelaufen...
Danach hatte meine Freundin n schönen Biss, ich hatte n mini Drill und es haben noch 2mal welche geraubt...

Die Dorsche haben Spaß gemacht, für die ollen Forellen bin ich dieses Jahr einfach zu blöd...|kopfkrat

Schönen Gruß


----------



## trollingfreak (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

wo: dahmeshöved
wann: gestern
was: nur  kleinkram, in 3 stunden bestimmt 30 leos , wovon 9 okay waren davon 2 knapp 60cm der rest um die 45cm
wind:2-3bft aus W 
warum: weil es immer wieder  geil ist!!!! es war echt  schei.......egal was  man drangemacht  hab!!
petri alle :vik:


----------



## Bellyangler (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen. Musste auch mal wieder los!
Wann: heute, 5-8 Uhr (Der frühe Vogel...)
Wo: WH
Wer: ich, RT
Wind: zunächst Ententeich, später 2-3, zunehmend 
Womit: Gummifisch und Twister
Fänge: 12 Dorsche, davon 4 released, die anderen zwischen 50-60cm, dazu noch einige Aussteiger !#q#q

Hab zunächst vor der Steilküste gekreuzt (100m), dort  2 kleine im Kraut erwischt, aber dort war alles voll Schlick.|uhoh: 
Bin dann auf ca 350-400m raus, und als der Wind etwas auffrischte,knallten die
Dorsche rein, alle Fänge  auf Kopyto, einen haben die regelrecht zerfetzt! Bisse von voll inhaliert bis spitz! Macht Lust auf Meer!
Auch die Motorboote haben gut gefangen.
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Zanderudo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Hallo Leute,
hier meine erste Meldung

wann: 12.05.
wo: Dahme, Bootsanleger Zedano
wer: ich und mein RTM Tango
womit: Blinker, Wobbler, Gummi, Watti und Fetzen.
wind: kaum
Fang: 6 gute Hornis, 9 Dorsche bis 65cm, eine Platte und eine Meerforelle:k

Es war mein erster Versuch mit dem SOT auf der Ostsee und es hätte nicht besser laufen können.
Habe vieles getestet und einige eurer Tipps probiert.
Das geilste war dann noch die Meerforelle!
Sie ist mir beim schleppen auf den Wobbler geknallt.
Das singen der Rolle hab ich noch im Ohr#6.
Ab ca. 18:30 Uhr gab es ein heftiges Gewitter und das Angeln wurde abgebrochen

Einfach Bombe!!!
Das SOT-Fieber hat mich erwischt!!!

Udo #h


----------



## Zanderudo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

[FONT=&quot] hier noch ein Bild vom Fang...
[/FONT]


----------



## C..pHunter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen...

Ich war am Freitag nach der Arbeit auch noch mal schnell mit dem SoT in OH unterwegs...

wo: OH
wann: 13.05 von 18-21 Uhr
mit: Heritage red fish
wetter: sonne und kappeliges wasser ;-)
womit: Kopyto
fänge: nicht mitgezählt, aber die Rute war mehr am drillen als am werfen ;-) 12 Dorsche zwischen 55-70cm durften mit der Rest erfreut sich des Lebens - am Anfang noch ne mini Mefo auf Möre Silda

Ein Kumpel hatte seine erste Fart mit seinem neuen Wilderniss Tarpon 140 Kajak und ist nun auch vollkommen dieser Fischerei verfallen

Gruß aus HH


----------



## Bellyangler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen!
Waren zu dritt am Freitag zwischen 18.30 und 20.30 Uhr noch mal in WH unterwegs-leider wollten die Dorsche trotz bester Wetterbedingungen nicht so richtig zupacken.#d
Insgesamt 12 Dorsche (9 released), einige Aussteiger, in der Dämmerung nix! Allerdings lag eine stark ablandige Strömung vor, und der Küstenbereich ein einziger Algen-Schlick-Mist!
Da ihr keine Fangergebnisse reinsetzt,Freunde: War es bei euch auch mau oder ist es schon vorbei mit den Dorschen (Temperatur)???
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Angelgeiler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

@ Bellyangler

Moin, ich war Freitag auch mit Kumpel in WH unterwegs, ich mit SOT und Kumpel mit Belly, haben euch noch gesehen sind aber gegen 19 Uhr dann raus.

Bei uns war es genauso mau, Kumpel hatte lediglich einen untermaßigen Dorsch, ich nur 2 zum mitnehmen, 3 released und einige aussteiger.
Die Bisse hatte ich erstz auf schwarzem Gno, später dann Japanroter Twister, mit dem hab ich auch die maßigen verhaftet.
Alles in allem sehr mühselig die Fische zu finden. Denk auch ma das die Dorschzeit wieder dem Ende zu geht für dieses Frühjahr


----------



## Smallmouth (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

4. Versuch Dahme 
    25.05.11  18:00 - 21:00 Uhr 
    Wind : Anfangs ne 4 aus West später Ententeich 
    Wasser : Gute Strömung zum  Glück gegen den Wind , aber sehr   viel     Mist im Wasser .
Dorsche endlich wieder da uns das auch noch in guten Größen teilw. +50 
cm . Anfangs weit draußen ,dann aber wie schon immer gewesen gegen 20:00 Uhr in Spinrutenweite.

@Scorpion : die Dorsche sind wieder da , allerdings vom Ufer mußt du momentan mit sehr viel Algenkraut ( frei schwimmend je nach Wind/Strömung ) rechnen .  

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder ..


----------



## macmarco (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Gestern in Dahme unterwegs gewesen... genau 5 Fische in 5 Std...

2 X60iger durften mit und einer schwimmt wieder..

1x 40 Mefo schwimmt wieder...

Viel ist das nicht  Wird halt Sommer ...


----------



## Bellyangler (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen! 
Waren heute zwischen 10.00 und 12.00 Uhr auch noch mal in 
Dahme unterwegs. Insgesamt 8 Fische, einige Aussteiger, 3 maßige mitgenommen (50 +). Die Dorsche haben sehr spitz gebissen. Musst langsam aufpassen,dass du keine Touris am Haken hast.
Werden unsere Bellys jetzt bis zum Herbst ins Trockendock bringen!
Gruß Bellyangler #h


----------



## ray (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Konnte am Montag in Dazendorf 7 Platten erwischen und hatte noch etliche Fehlbisse  - 6 Butt durften dann auch mit. An einer Stelle ging es richtig zu Sache 

In Dahme konnte ich an den beiden Tagen zuvor nur ein paar Hornis, ne Platte und viele kleene Dorsche erwischen...


----------



## trollingfreak (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin alle, waren gestern auch von 13:30-19:30 in dahmeshöved, schwieriges  angeln im moment da, viel mist im wasser  und  sehr  verstreute  leos. auch die größen waren nicht pralle. alles um die 45cm oder kleiner. jeder hatte  von uns  3 entnommen.
petri alle


----------



## haukep (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Datum: 03.06.2011
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  Absolute Flaute, dazu Sonne ohne Ende (Sonnenmilch vergessen...#q)
Wind: nix
Angelzeit: 15:00-17:00
Köder: 8 selbstgebuddelte Wattis
Vorfach: Running Boom, 1 Aberdeen mit Watti
Wurfweiten:  5 Meter hinter mir 
Fang:  4 Platten

Sonstiges: Jetzt weiß ich, dass man in Hohwacht keine Wattis buddeln kann... mit 8 Stück dann zum Angeln, daher auch nur so kurz...#q*


----------



## rahnschote (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann:                               22.6 mittwoch19-21h
wer:                                  Ich 
Wo :                                  vor Haffkrug
Wetter:                              erst regen kein wind ,dann 
                                         4bft ausNord und trocken,
                                         dann südwind ...aber
                                         die wellen wurden größer#d
Köder:                                Buttlöffel,Watti/später blinker
Fang:                                 ein Steelhead von 42cm

Fazit; war spontan los trotz regen ,wollte auf butt versuchen,150 m raus gepaddelt ,Buttlöffel runter ein paar min. an grund beim hochkurbeln  plötzlich BAMMM-ein silberner blitz "MEFO"dachte ich ,bekam gerade noch die bremse los !nach kuzem drill konnte ich sie greifen!Sie hatte den buttlöffel attackiert und sich dabei den wurmhacken in die brustflosse gerissen !War ein Steelhead ...sonst war nix zu holen ,der grund war sehr schmutzig,immer schlick am haken!aber immerhin mal wieder ein fang vom BB


----------



## wobbler michi (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War gestern in Kiel und hatte 5 Dorsche zwischen 45-50 cm 
auf 4-5m tiefe|kopfkrat im tiefen kein Biss
war von 1000 - 1330 Uhr draussen (war gut was los ,bei Kieler Woche ) und wollte mein neues Cuda 300 testen


----------



## Smallmouth (18. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Hier was für das Ostsee Sommerloch :*

*Datum: 17.08.11*
*Ort: Dahme Riff*
*Wetter: super Augustabend *
*Wind: 3 bft NW , später Ententeich*
*Angelzeit: 18:00-21:30*
*Köder: Seeringler , später 15 gr. Mörre Silda kupfer*
*Vorfach: Nachläüfermontage mit Seeringler*
*Wassertiefe: schätze mal 4-5 Meter *
*Fang: Eigentlich wollte ich Platte vom verankerten Belly*

*draus wurden dann 10 Dorsche ca. 40 -50 cm *

*Sonstiges: Auch nach Wechseln des Ankerplatzes war keine Scholle zu überlisten , beim reinpaddeln dann noch 3 schöne Leo's auf Mefoblinker s.o. . *

*Was für ein Leben in der Ostsee im Dunkeln ,es praschte*
*und klatschte überall um mich herum . Und ein raubender Komoran der mir ständig im Abstand von 5m immer wieder abtauchend folgte .*


----------



## Smallmouth (22. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Datum: 20.08.11
Ort: Dahme Riff*
*Wer: Jenzi und Ich*
*Womit: 2 x Fish Cat 4  (driftend und verankert )*
*Wetter: super lauer Abend um 22:00 noch satte 18 C Wasser und Luft und mit Beschallung aus Kellenhusen / Dahme. *
*Wind: 2-3 bft W , später Ententeich*
*Angelzeit: 18:30-22:30*
*Köder:   15 gr.Mörre Silda kupfer , später Watwurm *
*Vorfach: Nachläufermontage mit Watwurm *
*Wassertiefe: schätze mal 4-5 Meter / im Dunkeln dann    mit Wurm max. 2 Meter .*
*Fang: Jenzi ca. 15 Leo's und ich an die 20 Leo's alle um ca. 40 - 50 cm , teilweise auch gute 50 er dabei .*

*Sonstiges: Hätte nicht gedacht , das bei diesen Luft / Wassertemperaturen der Fisch so dicht unter Land kommen würde , selbst ein Fliegenfischer hatte Dorsche/Mefos  **vom Riff aus ...nichts Großes aber immerhin .*


----------



## staffag (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

02.09.2011, ca 7.30 - 10.30 h - Neustädter Bucht mit meinem Kajak, 7 Dorsche, 43 - 58 cm! Na das hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht!


----------



## ray (21. September 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 17.09. / 11-16 Uhr
Wer: Ich 
Wo : Weißenhaus
Wetter: Bewölkt, 1-2 SO
Köder: Wobbler, Gufi
Fang: 1 55er Dorsch, ein paar kleene.

War recht mühsam und die Dorsche haben alle bei 5-6 Meter gebissen.

Wann: 19.09. / 10-17 Uhr
Wer: Ich 
Wo : Dahme
Wetter: Super, gute 3 SW
Köder: Wobbler, Gufi
Fang: 3 Ü50er Dorsche und ne Menge Kleinkram

Viele Dorsche in einem kleinen Bereich, rundherum nix. Was dickes durch Schnurbruch verloren. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!

Neue wasserdichte Kamera getestet und für gut befunden


----------



## Bellyangler (25. September 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin, waren gestern zu dritt in WH unterwegs.
Nur vereinzelt kleinere Dorsche, 1 45er mitgenommen.
Die größte Sauerei waren die Stellnetze direkt vor der Steilküste. 3 Fahnen und dazu parallel zum Ufer und zunächst nicht erkennbar mehrere am Grund ausgelegte Haltetaue ca. 400m lang, die uns einige Köder gekostet haben! :cWahrscheinlich als Nebenerwerb Second Hand Köder bei ebay!
Also Vorsicht, Leute! Angelt entweder weiter draußen oder meidet z. Z. #qden Spot!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Fishcat23 (26. September 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,
wann: 23.09.11 14:00 -19:30 Uhr
wo: Staberhuk
wer: ich
womit: Gummi / Wattwürmer 
Tiefe: 5 - 7 m
Wind:W 5 Abends abnehmend
Drift: 0,6kn 
Wetter: Sonne 
Fang: 26 Dorsche ( 40 -65 cm )

Langsamgeführte Kopytos ( Motoroil 18 - 30g ) brachten die Fische.
LG.
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen,
waren gestern mal wieder auf Tour.
Wer: 2 Kumpels und ich
Wo: Staberhuk
Wann: 30.09. von 17.00-19.45 Uhr
Womit: 3xRT
Wind: erst SW 2, später nahezu Ententeich
Drift: leicht, später null

Fänge. jeder 7 Stück bis 60cm, 7 kleinere durften wieder zurück
Fische knallten zu Beginn gleich gut rein (rot-schwarzer Kopyto, Motoroil, Twister japanrot (alle 15-20gr), später nur noch Rottöne erfolgreich, in der Dämmerung noch mal richtig Bißpower.
Hat ordentlich Spaß gemacht, traumhafter Sonnenuntergang!
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Datum: 03.10.2011
Ort: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt, später etwas sonnig
Wind: W 3 bf
Angelzeit: 17:00-19:00
Köder: Gufi in Motoroil und weisglitter
Fang: 3 Dorsche für die Pfanne
Sonstiges: Hatte noch einige Kontakte, aber die Bartelträger wollten halt nicht. #d 
Netze standen auch einige. Das erste bei gut 4 m Wassertiefe. Dahinter habe ich dann gefischt. Wassertiefe um 5-6 m.
Bei 10 - 12 m Tiefe standen noch ein paar Netze, aber für`s BB zu weit.
Gegen 17:30 Uhr kam noch ein Kajakfahrer in Rufweite und probierte es auch auf Dorsch. Zu einem Schnack kam es aber nicht, da er für mich ( im BB ) zu schnell war. :q
War dennoch ein toller abend mit einem tollen Sonnenuntergang.
Und da wären wir beim Thema. |kopfkrat
Habe doch glatt den Knipser zu Hause vergessen. #d
Ich werde wohl doch langsam alt. |kopfkrat :q

TL
Rolf |wavey:


----------



## AndreasG (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 03.10.11 12:00 -16:30 Uhr
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Womit: Gummi Naturtöne
Tiefe: 5 - 7 m
Wind:WSW 3-4 in Boen 5 
Wetter: abwechselnd Sonne und Wolken
Endstand: Kumpel 3 Dorsche 45-55, ich 7 Dorsche 45-55

Einige kleinere Dorsche und ein großer Seeskorpion schwimmen wieder. Die Dorsche waren sich in Punkto Beißverhalten nicht ganz einig, bei den Bissen war von super spitz bis brachiales Einsteigen alles vertreten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Sorry, hatte mich im Thread vertan. #d

Datum: 03.10.2011
Ort: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt, später etwas sonnig
Wind: W 3 bf
Angelzeit: 17:00-19:00
Köder: GuFi in Motoroil und weisglitter
Fang: 3 Dorsche für die Pfanne
Sonstiges: Hatte noch einige Kontakte, aber die Bartelträger wollten halt nicht.  #d
Netze standen auch einige. Das erste bei gut 4 m Wassertiefe. Dahinter habe ich dann gefischt. Wassertiefe um 5-6 m.
Bei 10 - 12 m Tiefe standen noch ein paar Netze, aber für`s BB zu weit. |rolleyes
Gegen 17:30 Uhr kam noch ein Kajakfahrer in Rufweite und probierte es auch auf Dorsch. Zu einem Schnack kam es aber nicht, da er für mich ( im BB ) zu schnell war. 
War dennoch ein toller abend mit einem tollen Sonnenuntergang. :m
Und da wären wir beim Thema. |rolleyes
Habe doch glatt den Knipser zu Hause vergessen. #d
Ich werde wohl doch langsam alt.  |rolleyes

TL
Rolf #h


----------



## rahnschote (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War heute spontan alleine los um das nicht ganz schlechte wetter auszunutzen(und weil der kühlschrank leer war|kopfkrat)!
war also von halb 12-halb 3,in haffkrug oder besser gesagt 200meter vor haffkrug,wind kam aus südost und frischte immer mehr auf ...hatte aber gut fisch am platz,16 Dorsche ,zwischen40 und 57cm (nur 5 mitgenommen)und einen richtig guten nach gefühlten 10 min drill verloren!
Alle auf 8cm braune kopytos,übern grund geschliffen!
Jetzt ist die pfanne voll und der kühlschrank auch:q


----------



## Bellyangler (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin!

Wir waren heute noch einmal zu dritt in Staberdorf, um das günstige Windfenster auszunutzen...
Fast gar kein Wind! Zwischenzeitlich Ententeich, bevor der Wind dann auf SW drehte und auffrischte.

Die Dorsche bissen unregelmäßig und völlig unterschiedlich: Von voll inhaliert bis knapp gehakt war alles dabei.

Insgesamt gab es 21 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen, dazu einige, die wir zurücksetzten und die üblichen reichlichen Aussteiger.

Ein super Tag mit tollem Sonnenaufgang!#6
Gruß
Bellyangler

P.S. Ähnlich wie bei Rahnschote bissen die Dorsche fast allesamt auf einen etwas kleineren Kopyto...


----------



## Bellyangler (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,warn am Dienstag noch mal in Dahme unterwegs!
Stramm ablandiger Wind aus West, deshalb haben wir dicht
unter Land geangelt. Erster Wurf-rumms,Rute krumm! Und so ging es 2 Stunden weiter, obgleich kaum Drift war. Köder wurden zeitweise vom Grund eingesammelt!
Insgesamt 21 Dorsche, 12 zum Mitnehmen, bis 58cm, dazu etliche Aussteiger direkt vorm Landen!!
Angezeit 12.00-15.00 Uhr, Köder Kopyto...#6
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Bellyangler (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,

heute waren wir noch einmal zu zweit unterwegs. Leider gab es bereits nach kurzer Zeit eine undichte Wathose zu beklagen, wobei das Loch mit 3cm ziemlich groß war, und daher war das Angeln auch nach einer Stunde wieder beendet:c

Positiv allerdings: Es konnten immerhin 4 super Dorsche gefangen werden, 2 hatten knapp 60, die anderen beiden sogar 65cm!#6

War sonst jemand los?

Gruß 
Bellyangler


----------



## haukep (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Datum: 14.10.2011
Ort: Dahme TP
Wetter:  Sonne pur
Wind: ca. 3 auflandig
Angelzeit: 12:00-16:00
Köder: Kopyto,Twister in versch. Farben, Blinker
Vorfach: -
Wurfweiten:  Zunächst weiter draußen, dann ganz im Flachen
Fang:  6 Dorsche

Sonstiges: Das 2. mal diese Saison, beim ersten Mal, letzte Woche, hatte ich leider nur 1....Heute war´s eigentlich echt nett auf dem Wasser, die Dorsche kämpfen zwar noch etwas träge (war wohl etwas viel Futter diesen Sommer ), aber das wird schon. 3 auf Blinker - leider erst eine halbe Stunde vor Schluss und mit einer vollen Blase herausgefunden... *


----------



## AndreasG (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 14.10.11
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Womit: Gummi Naturtöne
Tiefe: 3 - 7 m
Wind: Ost 3
Wetter: Sonne
Endstand: 12 zu 12 mit Dorschen zw. 55 und 60cm, Aussteiger und kleinere wurden nicht gezählt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Datum: 17.10.2011
Ort: Dahme TP
Wetter:  Leichte Bewölkung
Wind: ca. 4 aus SO
Angelzeit: 17:00-19:00
Köder: Twister rot/gelb
Vorfach: -
Wurfweiten/Tiefe:  Ca. auf 5 Metern
Fang:  1 Dorsch

Sonstiges: Diverse Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwerten, da die Dorsche bei dem starken Seitenwind extrem vorsichtig waren. Aber das Ärgerlichste: Beim Absinken hat sich eine fette Mefo den Twister geschnappt und ist wie ein Zug weggebraust - und dann ausgestiegen...#q#q *


----------



## AndreasG (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 21.10.11
Zeit: 12.30 - 16.30
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Freund und ich
Womit: Gummi Naturtöne
Tiefe: 7 m
Wind: SW4
Wetter: meißt Sonne
Endstand: bei jedem blieben 6 Dorsche zw. 55-60cm am Galgen hängen.

Das war mal wieder ein super Tag an der Küste. Die Fische mußten allerdings gesucht werden und standen sehr versprengt, dafür gingen insg. nur Drei kleinere auf die Köder.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dauerschneider (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

mal was anderes vom kayak aus......
65er Ostseeaal ca. 200m raus vor dem campingplatz hökholz über 4m Tiefe


----------



## Bellyangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen!
War heute für 2 Stunden in WH unterwegs. Gute Bedingungen, schwacher Wind aus SW, keine Netze!
In der ersten Stunde nicht einen  Biss, dann hatte sch eine 35er Scholle den Kopyto einverleibt!#6
Danach schlugen gleich 2 schöne 65er Dorsche zu, vollgefressen bis zum Anschlag mit Krabben, später noch einige kleinere und ein 50er. Alles auf langsam geführten Gummifisch! Ein Spaziergänger berichtete, dass in der letzten Woche alles mit Netzen vollgestellt war!!!|gr:
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## rahnschote (7. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War gestern spontan los ,vor Haffkrug ,von 11-13h...
hatte 7 schöne Dorsche,alle über 50cm,größter knapp 60...
alle so auf 4m tiefe also ganz dicht unter land, den letzten 
hatte ich keine 100m von land entfernt|bigeyes
Müßte also auch von land aus klappen dort...


----------



## Bondex (13. November 2011)

*BB/Kajak Fänge 2011 Offtopicfree*

Wann: 13.11.2011
Wer: Meine Freundin und ich
Wo: Staberhuk kurz vor dem Leuchtturm
Wetter: Sonne
Wind: Ost 1-3
Wasser: glasklar
Womit:selbstgebastelter Snaps in flouo Orange, dazu orange Threestripe Augenstreamer 

am Seitenarm
Methode BB-Angeln am Grund
Wasorsche 4x sie, 1x Ich

Besonderheiten:
Es lagen mal wieder ein paar Netze im Wasser.
Sie hat zuerst ihre Waathose vergessen und mußte nochmal nach Hause fahren um sie zu 

holen. Dadurch wurde es zu spät und wir kamen erst kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit 

ins Wasser. Die Fangzeit fiel dadurch sehr kurz aus.
Dennoch ein gelungener Angeltag denn: Sie war das erste Mal auf Fehmarn, das erste 

Mal mit dem BB angeln und ihren ersten Dorschkontak. Ich hab´s ihr sehr gegönnt, es 

hätten jedoch größere sein dürfen

|wavey:


----------



## kraft 67 (19. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin ! mal wieder `n Posting , das nach Fisch riecht:vik: .

Hab heut früh nach langer Zeit das SOT gewassert , Mecklenburger Bucht .
Anfangs stammten die einzigen Wellen weit und breit von mir , das Wasser hatte sich insgesamt ziemlich nach Südschweden aufgemacht , der Rest glasklar . Entsprechend auch die Aktivitäten unter Wasser eher mau #d . 
Später kam der Wind dann doch rum und Leben in die Sache . 10 Leos von 40 - 50 , vorrangig auf Kopy`s in einer recht beliebten Farbe , und beim weiß nicht-wievielten letzten Wurf stieg noch ein 80er ein , da war die 40-Gramm-Jigrute aber mal krumm . Leider nur Badewannenfoto #d .


----------



## kraft 67 (19. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin ! mal wieder `n Posting , das nach Fisch riecht:vik: .

Hab heut früh nach langer Zeit das SOT gewassert , Mecklenburger Bucht .
Anfangs stammten die einzigen Wellen weit und breit von mir , das Wasser hatte sich insgesamt ziemlich nach Südschweden aufgemacht , der Rest glasklar . Entsprechend auch die Aktivitäten unter Wasser eher mau #d . 
Später kam der Wind dann doch rum und Leben in die Sache . 10 Leos von 40 - 50 , vorrangig auf Kopy`s in einer recht beliebten Farbe , und beim weiß nicht-wievielten letzten Wurf stieg noch ein 80er ein , da war die 40-Gramm-Jigrute aber mal krumm . Leider nur Badewannenfoto #d .


----------



## rahnschote (20. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War auch noch mal los heute von 11- 13h ,in haffkrug...
mann,war das ne Nebelsuppe ,konnte keine 50m gucken aber man hörte die staße zu orientierung,ein arbeitskollege +freund stocherten auch im Nebel,mit 2 Schlauchbooten ,ein 3.schlauchboot lag 3m vom ufer mit 2 anglern drin (Beim früstücken  glaub ich )sie hatten wohl abgebrochen wegen Nebel...Kurz hinter der sandbank traf ich meinen Kollegen,der gerade testete ,ob er wieder an land findet...
war schon komisch bei ententeich und null sicht,fisch gab es vereinzelt,ich hatte 5dorsche alle um 50cm...kollege 1 ü 60cm,sein kumpel garnix!


----------



## rahnschote (20. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War auch noch mal los heute von 11- 13h ,in haffkrug...
mann,war das ne Nebelsuppe ,konnte keine 50m gucken aber man hörte die staße zu orientierung,ein arbeitskollege +freund stocherten auch im Nebel,mit 2 Schlauchbooten ,ein 3.schlauchboot lag 3m vom ufer mit 2 anglern drin (Beim früstücken  glaub ich )sie hatten wohl abgebrochen wegen Nebel...Kurz hinter der sandbank traf ich meinen Kollegen,der gerade testete ,ob er wieder an land findet...
war schon komisch bei ententeich und null sicht,fisch gab es vereinzelt,ich hatte 5dorsche alle um 50cm...kollege 1 ü 60cm,sein kumpel garnix!


----------



## trollingfreak (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin in die Runde gesagt! Dann will ich mal diesem thread mal wieder Leben einhauchen. Gestern erlaubte der Wind endlich wieder eine runde Bellyboaten! Nach langem überlegen hat es mich dann nach Weissenhaus getrieben welches auch eine gute Idee war. Gleich noch eine nette  Bekanntschaft ( dorschjoe) gemacht und dann uns  zusammen den Dorschen gewidmet. Ging auch gut los aber nach ca 2std war es  auch wieder  vorbei. naja  ende vom Lied  gab es 5 richtig schöne Leos und einen entspannten Tag!
Petri alle und einen  guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## trollingfreak (3. Januar 2012)

*BB/Kajak Fänge Offtopicfree*

So, Frohes neues und  vorallem fischreiches Jahr 2012! 
Gestern das Jahr in Dahmeshöved eingeläutet!
Alles war  top #6 , Wind ca 12kn aus wsw, trocken, recht ruhiges Wasser und wenig bis keine  Strömung! Der Tag wurde dann auch noch mit 12 Schönen  Leos abgerundet. Angelzeit war von 12Uhr bis ca 16Uhr und alle Leos bissen auf ca 4,5-6m. :vik: 
Köder: Kopyto 
Petri alle


----------

